# Anderson 4000 or Larson Tradewinds Storm doors?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have seen several of the Andersen doors and they appear to hold up well.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I have two of the Larson doors installed for over 5 years now. No problems with them as of this time. It is all about abuse and installation in how long a door will last.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this door in full sun?
If so big mistake to go with full glass.
It makes a big solar panel and can destroy the finish on the door, or even the door it's self. 
I've seen them get so hot it melted the sealant in the window, and alligatored the paint.


----------

